# Running full range LCR



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I was curious how many people were running their LCRs are full range? (ie, not passing 80hz and below to subs for LCR). I'm working on my LCRs (to be crossed at 80) - but was curious how many run full range?

I'm going to use 3 2x4 MiniDSPs for my LCRs, and only using 3 of the 4 outputs, so I could theoretically drive a sub with each LCR.

Not really looking to start a 80hz and below localizable-or-not debate (yes, yes, I know it's not really localizable).


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's an interesting concept. Are you suggesting placing the subs in their respective LCR positions as well?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

robbo266317 said:


> That's an interesting concept. Are you suggesting placing the subs in their respective LCR positions as well?


The thought has crossed my mind... I'd like to use the 4th output from the MiniDSPs --- but there isn't much to gain.

Ie, it would be COOL but not so practical.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just don't see any benefit in running your front three full range if you have a capable subwoofer. All you are doing is making your mains work harder. If you have a good sub let it do it's job and for me that means crossing at 60 to 80hz.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I just don't see any benefit in running your front three full range if you have a capable subwoofer. All you are doing is making your mains work harder. If you have a good sub let it do it's job and for me that means crossing at 60 to 80hz.


My subs are plenty capable... Just curious if anyone has very robust full-range speakers that they're running as full.

I intentionally built my 3-ways - planning on crossing at 80hz... but I know that some build speakers with the intention of running full.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

The usual advice is to set-up all speakers as small when a sub is used. You could try running the mains as full and see how you like the sound. It's your ears and whatever sounds best to you is what you should go with.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

MikeBiker said:


> The usual advice is to set-up all speakers as small when a sub is used. You could try running the mains as full and see how you like the sound. It's your ears and whatever sounds best to you is what you should go with.


I think my question is getting overlooked. Not looking for debate..opinions....advice... It's been discussed to death already.

Wanted to know who was running theirs full range.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, I do run my mains at full range but not my center channel. When I use my system in stereo I find that full range sounds more natural. My mains go down to 35Hz flat without hesitation. I am running EV sentry 500 studio monitors and befor that I was running Mission 765 towers also full range.


----------

